# Laser eye surgery Guadalajara



## To_1888 (Sep 11, 2016)

Hello everyone, I am looking if anyone has a recommendation for a laser eye surgeon for correction in the Guadalajara area, perferably Zapopan but not necessary, also since my Spanish is a work in progress still the ability to speak English would be great. I did a search here and the closest I came up with was a post about 6 years back about cataracts surgery. Thanks very much.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Talk to your Oftalmologo....he will know.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

To_1888 said:


> Hello everyone, I am looking if anyone has a recommendation for a laser eye surgeon for correction in the Guadalajara area, preferably Zapopan but not necessary, also since my Spanish is a work in progress still the ability to speak English would be great. I did a search here and the closest I came up with was a post about 6 years back about cataracts surgery. Thanks very much.


I recently saw an ophthalmologist. It was a father and two sons operation. I was seen by both the father (fairly elderly) and one of his sons. They came highly recommended. I have not had laser eye surgery, so I don't know if they do it. I would guess that they do, but if not, I would ask them for a recommendation. They are not in Zapopan. I think the son might speak English but we communicated in Spanish so I don't know how well he speaks English. If I recall correctly, he asked me if I preferred English or Spanish. The receptionist spoke a little (very little) English.

Francisco Chávez Méndez
Eugenio Chávez Anaya
+52 (33) 3825 1531
+52 (33) 3825 2130
Pedro Moreno 1348
Guadalajara Jalisco 44100
México

Edit: I just noticed that the people who recommended them told me they did eye surgery.


----------

